# Sims im Netzwerk spielen?



## Rurdo (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo leute!

Ist es möglich Sims (egal welches) im Heimnetzwerk mit mehreren Leuten zu spielen?
Mfg


----------



## Koyote (26. Februar 2013)

Bei Sims gibts von Haus aus keinen MP.


----------



## Rurdo (26. Februar 2013)

Du sagst von Haus aus, gibts denn einen MP Mod?


----------



## Koyote (27. Februar 2013)

Also ein offizielles Projekt gibt es so weit ich weiß nicht mehr.
Es gibt in den tiefen des Internets noch was, was das ermöglichen würde.
Aber 1. Gibt es da Probleme mit der Echtheit des Spieles (Das zu umgehen ist Illegal - Wie so einiges an den Daten)
und 2. wirst du nicht das nötige Wissen haben die Daten anzuwenden.
Daher gibts dazu von mir auch keine Tipps 

Also lass es einfach und warte, bis sich da mal was offizielles entwickelt. Zur Zeit gibt es nichts, also kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

